# Ridiculous excuses



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Forbes_ just published a list of the most ridiculous excuses given for missing work. Some of the excuses sound ridiculous enough to be true. What's the most ridiculous excuse (true or not) excuse you've given for missing work?

See www.forbes.com/pictures/efkk45ffdd/...mployee-didnt-want-to-report-it-to-the-police


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

"Sorry I'm late...my brother hanged himself, can I have his paycheck since he owes me $250?"

As it turned out later his brother (who also worked for me) actually did hang himself that morning, but survived. He came back to work 2 days later with horrible purple rope marks around his neck and a new distinct Sicilian accent.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive had a few doozers throwen my way...

Ive had a guy tell me he completely forgot it was friday and thought it was saturday and "he turns off his phone every saturday"otherwise he would of showen/got my call.

Another guy i had "had a issue with his family jewels'' and figured he would miss the day but tell me the next day because he was embarressed and since im a guy i would understand.

a part time guy yrs ago used a "hoilday'' card on me (rominia)i cant remember,one he thought the whole world took off.

Most popular by far-its complicated my girlfriend and i....drama...my kid....drama....

Ive also had guys show up on a jobsite for there 1st day and 15 min in they "leave"lol...i could prob remember more...construction workers.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I had my labor foreman leave me a message at 2am on a Sunday nite that his mother had a heart attack and he was still in the hospital ....I phoned Tuesday nite to see how things turned out...his mother answered.

I said " thank God you seem OK!"

She replied "What the Hell you talking about Ed?"




I had a carpenter tell me his son was killed in a car accident on a Sunday. 

Of course he took over a week for the funeral etc. The guy lost his license due to a DUI the same week(I would have hit the bottle too if my kid had died)

Much to my surprise it was his son that came to the jobsite the following Friday to give his dad a ride home.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Like babysitting hey eder!...The things that happen on a jobsite with growen men blows my mind!and clients sometimes for that matter.

This summer i had 2 brothers working for me and i left them to do some demo work(simply enough)and another guy,i get a call 3 hrs after i get them set-up,the one brother wasnt holding a chalk-line properly next thing you know one of them grabs a hammer tacker and bloodys the others nose!I get a call from the brother that hit him crying!These are guys in there mid twenties!

Every week i have a certian amt of drama...im sure you have seen it all too!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Never missed a day of work in my life.

School on the other hand..... I had an excuse for everything.


----------



## petea4 (Dec 24, 2010)

Years ago I called my boss and called in "good" for an afternoon shift. 

Awesome summer day, and I didn't want to go in. He laughed, said ok at least your honest with me, see you tomorrow.


----------



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

*OK. Some of these just might be valid!*

When my oldest was about 3 and I had a 6 month old I was taking an unpaid leave of absence from my teaching job. The 3 year old informed me that he had a lego piece up his nose and tried to get it out but couldn't. It was the little square headlight piece for you guys. I couldn't get it out so took him to our family doctor. He tried with special tweezers but couldn't get the piece out either. So it was to the emergency with two little ones. I called my husband when I knew he was coming home from work. Telling him I was at emergency and then why gave us a chance to count our blessings. Lego piece out, smiles from all the caregivers we met along the way.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

Spirit, I agree. Some of those excuses are ridiculous enough to be true. A 12-year old stealing a car sound quite plausible to me.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

One of my former employees had a mother who died twice. That's why he's a former employee.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

When I was pretty new to my first career job, I was supposed to be on training. I called in telling them that i would be late as I was a part of a armed home invasion and was heading to the hospital after I was injured stopping the get away car.

When I got in, I got called out by my supervisor and colleges. They thought it was the most ridiculous excuse and made fun of me. 

Then I started shaking, and showed them a copy of the police report...and gave them a copy of the newspaper article the day after. Let's just say I had never been questioned again for calling in sick and the guy who made snide remarks felt pretty bad when he saw injuries. Sometimes real life is stranger than fiction, well for me that is.


----------

